# Editing Settings.apk



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

So I've done quite a bit of research and gotten pretty far... I think. But I'm stuck at one point and could use a nudge in the right direction.

I'm able to decompile settings.apk and extract the AndroidManifest.xml I can even get it from Binary xml into plain text so I can edit it in Notepad. If I open AndroidManifest.xml in eclipse I can edit out the source lines I don't want. Namely the part about Mobile Hotspot, which is what I'm trying to get rid of.

How to I convert the plain text AndroidManifest.xml back into binary xml so I can swap it for the file in the apk rezip the apk and push it to my phone?

I've attached the plain text version just in case it's useful


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Update: I can't get it to export in eclipse even without changing anything, due to like 15k errors. Is this a problem with how it decompiled or am I going about it the wrong way?


----------



## stranula (Aug 15, 2011)

wyllic said:


> Update: I can't get it to export in eclipse even without changing anything, due to like 15k errors. Is this a problem with how it decompiled or am I going about it the wrong way?


I've heard that settings.apk and phone.apk have issues being decompiled and recompiled. I've also had issues with them. I haven't tried to edit the .xml's in settings, but I'm guessing your problem has something to do with whatever underlying issue prevents them from working properly after being decompiled.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Why you gotta play me like this Verizon! All I want to do is get rid of your stupid Mobile Hotspot app.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

wyllic said:


> Why you gotta play me like this Verizon! All I want to do is get rid of your stupid Mobile Hotspot app.


Same as the errors u get if u decompile NFL mobile to remove the HDMI suspend permission. Just not meant to be.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

it's built into the framework, if i remember correctly one of the devs said it would either be impossible or VERY hard to remove the app.


----------

